# Suche nach Testern und Beiträgen zu Open Source HMI/SCADA Projekt



## pvbrowser (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo, es ist ja bekannt, dass wir den
http://pvbrowser.de
entwickeln 

Momentan suchen wir noch einen Tester für Siemens S7-400 SPS.
Bisher konnte nur die S7-200 und S7-300 getestet werden.
(Ermangelung and Hardware der S7-400 mit TCP Kommunikation)

Testen von OPC UA
(getestet OPC XML-DA mit http://www.opcconnect.com/xml.php Gateways)

Implementierung von pvservern für diverse Anwendungsfälle,
damit Benutzer OHNE eigene Programmierkenntnisse eine solche Visualisierung erstellen können.

"Keine Zeit" ist kein Argument 
PS: Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht nach Ostrach kommen :-(


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Mai 2009)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> .......
> 
> "Keine Zeit" ist kein Argument
> PS: Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht nach Ostrach kommen :-(





Warum nicht ??? Hast du keine Zeit ????


*ROFL*


----------

